# Classic Accessories Wilderness 13 Pontoon Boat



## adamsoa

ok, so I'm not a small person---about 300lbs and 6'5". I'm looking at this pontoon boat at Costco. It seems like a decent pontoon. I really don't know anything about them.
Its max weight is 400lbs, which with my battery, Minn Kota and gear I should getting closer to---I need to weigh my battery and Minn Kota.

Does anyone have experience with this pontoon:

Classic Accessories Wilderness 13 Pontoon Boat?

http://www.costco.com/Classic-Acces...&keyword=pontoon+boat&langId=-1&storeId=10301


----------



## fish_wisper

Looks like a decent boat to me. It has the same bladders as my boat and they are great!!!


----------



## adamsoa

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaryFish

I've got the same boat, just a couple of years different model, which means mine is orange/red instead of the green. But same boat. I'm a big guy as well, pushing three bills, and I LOVE this pontoon. I have a little electric trolling motor and battery and it is no problem. I have a fish cat streamer xl also, and this boat is more comfortable than the fish cat. I would certainly recommend this boat to anyone looking for a great deal on a pontoon.


----------



## Fishwife

*Fishwife*



adamsoa said:


> ok, so I'm not a small person---about 300lbs and 6'5". I'm looking at this pontoon boat at Costco. It seems like a decent pontoon. I really don't know anything about them.
> Its max weight is 400lbs, which with my battery, Minn Kota and gear I should getting closer to---I need to weigh my battery and Minn Kota.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this pontoon:
> 
> Classic Accessories Wilderness 13 Pontoon Boat?
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Classic-Acces...&keyword=pontoon+boat&langId=-1&storeId=10301


I bought this boat for lake fishing, the oars don't really help, in windy conditions, so bought a minn motor, motorcycle battery, smaller and lighter, needs another rod holder, but otherwise it's fun, gets you out, where the fish are, and no, don't think it would be good for salty water....light enough frame to handle, fill the pontoons at the lake with small compressor using my truck.... We move for work, and this boat can be taken down, and put back in box, and it is protected and ready for use for next season.... Not so roomy place to put tackle box, batt ect, but take only what I need for that lake..... Happy fishing everyone!


----------



## madonafly

Fishwife said:


> I bought this boat for lake fishing, the oars don't really help, in windy conditions, so bought a minn motor, motorcycle battery, smaller and lighter, needs another rod holder, but otherwise it's fun, gets you out, where the fish are, and no, don't think it would be good for salty water....light enough frame to handle, fill the pontoons at the lake with small compressor using my truck.... We move for work, and this boat can be taken down, and put back in box, and it is protected and ready for use for next season.... Not so roomy place to put tackle box, batt ect, but take only what I need for that lake..... Happy fishing everyone!


Motorcycle battery???? How is that working out for you. You really need Deep Cycle like wheel chair batteries. On that can take being drawn way down then recharged....a lot!.


----------



## Dunkem

TaylaBell said:


> Definitely believe that which you stated. Your favorite justification appeared to be on the net the simplest thing to be aware of. I say to you, I certainly get irked while people consider worries that they plainly do not know about. You managed to hit the nail upon the top and also defined out the whole thing without having side effect , people can take a signal. Will probably be back to get more. Thanks
> 
> http://www.biminicovers.net/


 :focus::noidea:


----------



## robindeehood

hello I have a wilderness 12 which after two heart attacks still beacons to be used if only once. I find myself plopped on lake rossevelt WA and really need the owners manual/assembly instructions.

anyone able to point me in a general direction?

signed much needed maiden voyage


----------

